# Danfoss VLT: PPO-Typen



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 September 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Danfoss VLT8000 über Profibus (mit einer S7-400) anzusteuern. Ich habe das Ganze schon einmal mit einem VLT6000 gemacht, aber dort nur mit PPO Typ 1. Jetzt sollen vom FU zusätzlich zur Istfrequenz noch der aktuelle Motorstrom ausgelesen werden.
Dazu brauche ich ja, soweit ich mir das gedacht habe, das "PPO Typ 2 Word consistent PCD" Modul. Den Typ kann ich am FU ja am Parameter 904 einstellen. Ich habe leider keinen FU zur Hand, in welcher Adresse wird denn dann der Strom vom FU übertragen? (Dies ist im Parameter 916 einzustellen)

Warum bekomme ich in der Hardwarekonfig bei diesem PPO-Typen als E- und A-Adresse z.B. 512..519 angezeigt? Das wären ja 8 Bytes an Daten. Warum ändert sich auch die Größe der zu sendenden Bytes, verschiebt sich dann das Steuerwort?

Ich weiß, viele Fragen, aber steht irgendwie auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## 3Scode (13 September 2006)

hi das PPO Typ2 hat 20 Bytes 4 PKW-Bytes und 16 PCD Bytes 
0-1 erste Bytes=Steuerwort bzw Statuswort
2-3 Bytes : Sollwert bzw Istwert (Frequenz)
4-12 Bytes : PKW Bytes (schreiben und lesen von Parametern)
ab 13 Bytes ist freiwählbar 
sollte der Strom mitgezeichnet werden so würde ich in Parameter 904 (PPO Typ2) und im Parameter 916 (Parameter lesen) den Strom wählen .


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 September 2006)

In der Dokumentation von Danfoss steht jedoch, dass die ersten 8 Bytes das PKW sind und danach bei PPO 1 noch 4 Bytes PZD kommen.
Ich habe aber bei der funktionierenden Steuerung damals das erste Peripherie-Eingangswort als Zustandswort genommen (die im Simatic Manager nicht kursiv angezeigt wird). Also irgendwo ist bei mir ein Dreher drin.


----------



## volker (14 September 2006)

PPO1: 4PKW, 2PZD
PPO2: 4PKW, 6PZD

was in welches pzd geschrieben wird, solltest du im fu parametrieren können. so ist es jedenfalls beim mm4.

du kannst aber auch über das pkw den strom auslesen.


----------



## 3Scode (14 September 2006)

sorry 4Words PKW = Parameterkanal (schreiben und lesen von Parmeter) 

word1KE Parameter ZB. 207(Hochlauframpe )
word2:index nur das 2te Byte
word3+4=PVA Parameterwert ZB. 3sec (Umrechnungsfaktor nicht vergessen X100 also 300=3Sec)

und 2Words PCD (Prozessdatenkanl )

word1=steuerwort
word2:Sollwert
word3: kann als Stromwert im Parameter 916 gewählt werden (PPO2)

um die Adrressierung in S7 braucht man sich eigentlich nicht zukümmern

Also viel Spass mit danfoss


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 September 2006)

Danke für die Hinweise. Glaub ich habs.
Werde bei der Inbetriebnahme ja sehen obs klappt


----------

